# Need some dehydrated refried beans recipes



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I did a search and nothing came up. Does anyone have some good recipes for dehydrated refried beans besides the obvious refried beans?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I dont have any specific recipes but we use them several ways, the one I like best is to make a medium thick gravy and eat it over rice. You can dress it up with your favorite seasonings like cilantro, cumin and/or chili-powder and it's pretty good that way.

Another thing we do is to thin it down and use it as enchilada sauce, it's also pretty good poured over a slab of cornbread.

You can mix it a little thicker and make nachoes or "toastadoes" even use it as a dip for corn chips.

Your imagination is your only limit.


----------

